# Food experts: What are your thoughts on the ingredients in this?



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

Vetdiet is the house brand of my local pet food store (Mondou), which is the only pet food franchise in Quebec (we don't have petsmart or petco or anything like that).

How does it fare compare to other commercial brands? 

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/4620/vetdietsenior.jpg



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this might help you in the meantime

Opinion on vetdiet brand.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Not a fan of all the grains and fillers ... barley, oats, potatos, rice. It also has beet pulp which is a common cause of tear staining.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

It doesn't give a % for meat content but i'm guessing its fairly low. The next 3 ingredients are fillers. It seems to have an awful lot of ingredients which I don't like. And lists 'salt' as an ingredient fairly high up the list which I also don't like.

Not the worst out there...but not a lot better

Just had a look online at Mondou's website and they stock Wellness which do Wellness Core formula that is grain free. They also stock Nutro Natural Choice who also do a grain free formula.

Being from the UK i'm not really familiar with some of the other brands they stock


----------



## Stewbs (Jan 23, 2013)

I mix innova evo small breed with natural choice tray food small breed and nuke it for 20-30. Both chicken/turkey. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

Pinkchi said:


> Just had a look online at Mondou's website and they stock Wellness which do Wellness Core formula that is grain free. They also stock Nutro Natural Choice who also do a grain free formula.


I looked up Wellness on dogfoodadvisor, it's a 5 star food, so I think this might be the one I'm going to try. I hope it's not *too* epensive though, but hopefully it will be worth it.

They've been eating the vetdiet for years now, first the adult and now the senior. I was living at home when I first got the dogs and my mom was the one who bought the food, and I just kept buying it because that's whta the dogs seemed to like, I didn't realise there could be such huge differences in the quality of dog food! I also didnt know Vetdiet was Mondou's house brand, now I know why the recommend it so enthusiastically. Now that I know better I want to swtich them to something good but affordable.

I'm relieved it not "total crap", but I think their is room for improvement!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have not fed that one but it's better than grocery store brands! be careful switching if they have been doing well for years on that food!!


----------

